# GreenValueHost, turning a new page!



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Feb 10, 2015)

> *GreenValue**Host*, a company once based on unsustainable prices for short-term benefit, has turned a new leaf and is on the road to change. _Under a new system of leadership_, we realized that our old business model wasn't going to last and decided to reconstruct the entire company - Including every one of our product lines and our prices. Now, instead of focusing on being the cheapest of the cheap, we are focusing on providing a good service to our clients that are both affordable to our clients and sustainable for us to keep on going. With these new product lines, plans, and pricing that we set up, we are confident that you will be satisfied with our services and hope that you are willing to give us another try.
> 
> 
> If you are an existing client, we have plans to upgrade your existing service and make your experience better. Please watch your emails, our announcements, and our Twitter feed to keep up-to-date!


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1453869&highlight=greenvaluehost

This is the 3rd or 4th time they are changing? Wish them luck, but their new plans are still unreasonable..

- Daniel


----------



## MannDude (Feb 10, 2015)

LOL. A few of us offsite were poking fun at that very same offer just an hour or two ago.

This week, it's "new sustainable business model."

Next month, "We've introduced Amsterdam again!"

Following month, "We're discontinuing Amsterdam, but putting you on non-shitty hardware in _Buffalo!_"

Then, "Re-introducing our 100TB offers!!!"

"Sorry, this has been discontinued."

That write-up is horrid. I'm glad he was finally able to admit that he was operating a loss and providing unsustainable services, just not something you generally shout at the beginning of a promotion. I suspect when people stop buying if the prices increase he'll just go back to trying to remain relevant by being a bottom of the barrel scraper and promote GVH via all the bad reviews he gets where he comes in and puts a bandaid on things.


----------



## drmike (Feb 10, 2015)

The social universe blew me up earlier with notes on that new offering.

So... managed 1GB OpenVZ VPS + cPanel + SSL Cert

$17.35 price - $3.91 (for actual VPS - see unmanaged below) - $11 for cPanel = $2.44 left over for PayPal, staff, etc.

PLUS, someone is paying for that SSL certificate they are rolling in.  That has some value unaccounted for.

If this isn't short-term benefit, I don't know what is.   You can't sustain even high schoolers on $2 income per customer per month.

There is a reason managed starts north of $30 a month.

Then again, the whole managed sub market irks me to no end as definition of management mostly seems to be clicking on idiot things in cPanel for customers who refuse to do so.  That's barely management to me.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 10, 2015)

MannDude said:


> That write-up is horrid. I'm glad he was finally able to admit that he was operating a loss and providing unsustainable services, just not something you generally shout at the beginning of a promotion.


I know I could probably find a dozen posts from the past 2 years (if I cared enough to do a search) where he admitted in the past that he was operating at a loss and providing unsustainable services.

TL;DR heard this same song before...yawn


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Feb 10, 2015)

You should rename this thread to "GreenValueHost  is once again doing anything they can to attract attention to their failing company, including admit in public that they are operating in a way that is not sustainable".  Why you guys continue to fall for this shit and post it here is beyond me.  This type of thread making is about as bad as watching FOX News.  Fox News pretends that they are not glamorizing the whole ISIS issue and that they are not giving them way more attention than they deserve, however, they know at the same time it will attract all the mindless rubes to watch, thus making them more money on advertising.  The deal with GVH seems to be the same.  We know that they are absolute shit, yet we continue to make threads about them giving them exactly what they are wanting: Attention.  If you guys would just stop opening these pointless threads, being critical of them, they would get less free advertising and hopefully go out a business more quickly.  The only people we can blame for their continued existence is the people opening these threads and the people who are incompetent enough to purchase their services while knowing they are garbage.

my 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## MattKC (Feb 10, 2015)

Probably trying to grease his way back on let. Wht is his last selling point (well I guess hf now as well via his "spoofing ok" affiliates). He has promised this how many times now? Fool me once, twice, three....no, maybe 4/5/6?


----------



## Munzy (Feb 10, 2015)

Book metaphor...

Turning the page doesn't change the story, it just adds to the story and generally goes along on the same premise.


----------



## drmike (Feb 10, 2015)

TheLinuxBug said:


> You should rename this thread to "GreenValueHost  is once again doing anything they can to attract attention to their failing company, including admit in public that they are operating in a way that is not sustainable".  Why you guys continue to fall for this shit and post it here is beyond me.




It's a soap opera for nerds.  

Like watching a fat kid on the see saw with someone a quarter of his size... Up down, up down, then boom, action and body flying.

Popcorn futures are getting expensive with all I am eating.

All comes down to basic math failures though on his part.   Sustainable is pricing where all costs are covered and their is actual profit.  That includes paying real workers.  Something to be said about the confidence lacking and no brand equity where someone dumps trousers to $17 a month for such and no margins.   He can't sell things at sustainable prices, as no one would buy.  Stuck selling to the sketch, kids and those so cheap that they'll believe any fish tale.

End result, attracting more bad / problem customers.  Which will lead to more shredding of his brand and reputation.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Feb 10, 2015)

Sad to see hosting companies still trying to be the cheapest at the cost of quality and profit. This gives a bad name to small hosts trying to grow in an already highly competitive market. I remember the master reseller boom, and even better yet the super master reseller boom! That was a terrible time for web hosting companies and alot of fly by night hosts popped up during that time.


----------



## drmike (Feb 10, 2015)

GS-Dylan said:


> Sad to see hosting companies still trying to be the cheapest at the cost of quality and profit. This gives a bad name to small hosts trying to grow in an already highly competitive market. I remember the master reseller boom, and even better yet the super master reseller boom! That was a terrible time for web hosting companies and alot of fly by night hosts popped up during that time.


Correct and indeed!

All comes down to lack of regulation, lack of actual metrics that are uniform, etc.  Everyone is free to lie as much as they want now. Aside from diligent customers pointing to their fails and folks like me (few) actually honing on these places and their misdeeds, there are no checksums.

Time and place where any marketplace like WHT moves to regulate the companies offering it will tear the wheat from the chaff.   Chaff will go pound salt on LE*.  Most will quickly exit the business.


----------



## Sam (Feb 10, 2015)

Saw that thread and laughed. It pretty much reeks of desperation in my opinion. I don't see why any customer would want to pay higher prices knowing they're going to be put on a node with a whole lot of underpaying customers? Obviously to make that work GVH will have to continue to overload their nodes. Unless they simply separate their lower paying clients and basically say FU (which is what they did to their resellers).


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (Feb 11, 2015)

Isnt he banned from both let and this forum?


----------



## William (Feb 11, 2015)

Yea, once more..... i doubt this works out in the long (or even short) term....


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Feb 11, 2015)

Didnt WHT community try and have him banned?


----------



## raindog308 (Feb 11, 2015)

drmike said:


> It's a soap opera for nerds.


Perhaps he'll do another fake suicide announcement next.


----------



## drmike (Feb 11, 2015)

RaidLogic.NET said:


> Isnt he banned from both let and this forum?


Yes, LET banned him I forget why.  Probably tired of seeing house brands at CC zapped of cheap VPS sales.

Mann banned GVH here due to multiple lies, false misrepresentations.  Same thing would happen to any company similarly engaging in related bad behavior.  Nothing specific to GVH other than their conduct.



Jasson.Pass said:


> Didnt WHT community try and have him banned?


That happens over there from time to time, yes.  I expect in next few months WHT is going to weed GVH out along with a bunch of other brands.   Lots of gaming of the system going on over there by providers.


----------



## zionvps (Feb 12, 2015)

No matter how many drama this creates, history will repeat itself. There are tons of people who just buy it because it's cheap and do not check reviews


----------



## William (Feb 12, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> Perhaps he'll do another fake suicide announcement next.


No excuse for that anyway.


----------



## VENETX (Feb 13, 2015)

It's like they are just spilling out random announcements again to gain popularity. Once again we go down this road and I bet all "new customers" will not be satisfied within few months.


----------



## Hassan (Feb 23, 2015)

aaaaand it looks like they're now being acquired.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 23, 2015)

Closing since this thread was necroed.

The discussion has already been going on here:


----------

